# Leather Craft Knives



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2017)

Our resident expert leather craftsman Matt @cabomhn mentioned in a post that he wanted to make a pattern knife and a trim knife for his leather work. I volunteered to do the metal side of the project for him. 
These are the result. Both made out of Bohler K110 steel hardened to 63.5 HRC, polished to a mirror finish.
Matt will put handles on them and hopefully post pics when done.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 12, 2017)

wow I see myself!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 12, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Matt will put handles on them and *hopefully* post pics when done.


"Hopefully" my butt make it a requirement!! Great looking blades Scott!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 12, 2017)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2017)

Wowzez!!!! Fantastic job Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 13, 2017)

Great looking knives. Hopefully we shall see them with handles

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 13, 2017)

Haha don't worry I will absolutely be posting some pics up of the finished products! The blades came out great. It is much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2017)

Eye candy for making eye candy,.. Cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice job Scott!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 13, 2017)

Beyond way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice !! Looks like you could shave with them.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Vey nice, would love to have a wood carving knife like that one. Mice job on them both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 15, 2017)

Mmmmm... eye candy! Looking great, can't wait to see the finished knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Sep 15, 2017)

That is just sharp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 15, 2017)

TMAC said:


> That is just sharp!



No pun intended ;)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 15, 2017)

Those look great Scott. What is the bevel on the knife?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2017)

ironman123 said:


> Those look great Scott. What is the bevel on the knife?



Thanks Ray! Both knives have 19° bevel on them. They both will shave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2017)

The trim knife is a chisel edge. (Bevel on one side, flat on the other) Matt is left handed so the bevel is on the left edge only. This makes it easier to get a perpendicular cut and trace along a straight edge. The pattern knife is beveled on both sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 15, 2017)

Great job Scott!! I could use those to make my leather sheaths and I am left handed too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LSCG (Sep 16, 2017)

those look great! can't wait to see them with handles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 17, 2017)

I use CS Osborne knives for doing my leatherwork. I didn't know you could get custom made knives these days.
http://www.csosborne.com/l-knives_1.htm

They ain't cheap, but I've only bought them once.
Well, my Dad bought most of them 60 years ago.
I'm still using them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2017)

Got this fantastic wallet in the mail Saturday from Matt as a thank you for the leather craft knives. It is so meticulously done you would not know it is handmade. I am extremely envious of the detail and precision in the stitching. Besides being perfect for my use it will serve as inspiration for my sheath making. 
Thanks Matt!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

Holy smokes! Nicely done!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 23, 2017)

Glad you are liking it! Keep me posted how it wears in and if there are any problems with it over time. I tried a couple new techniques on this and will be happy to make you a replacement down the road if anything goes awry haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

